

Show HN: VisSense.js – Library for observing visibility changes of DOM elements - tbk
https://vissense.github.io/vissense-demo/

======
tbk
You'd do me a great favour if I get some feedback on this project.

------
tectonic
Looks good :)

~~~
tbk
Thank you. I know that :] ... but it is not all about the looks.

Is it easy to understand/use/integrate? Do you think it is well
designed/extensible/developer friendly? Too many questions.. unanswered.

Anyway, thanks for your comment :]

